# My tiel is sick



## keivan king (Mar 21, 2012)

my tiel's squawks sound hoarse , I noticed wheezing whenever the bird breaths
My tiel is acting sleepy but his wings are not shivering.
What should I do?Please help


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

Please please get your tiel to an avian vet ASAP! Chances are they have a respitory infection, we lost our Chickie due to this. In the mean time keep your birdy warm and get them into a steamy room for a bit.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes, I agree with SunnyandChickie, I think you need to get your tiel to a vet asap. It sounds like a respitory problem. Keep us posted on how he's doing.


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

When a bird is having respiratory symptoms it is usually an emergency situation and you need to take it to the vet ASAP. There have been many people who have lost their birds within a matter of hours due to respiratory infection. Birds' respiratory system is much more complex than of humans, they have air sacs that extend even into their bones, which means that a respiratory infection quickly becomes systemic and life threatening. If an avian vet is not available near you or for an appointment today, look for an emergency animal clinic that takes birds. Most likely your bird will need antibiotics. Hoping for the best. Keep us updated.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

This is definitely an emergency. Please get to a vet right now, you might not even have hours.


----------



## keivan king (Mar 21, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> This is definitely an emergency. Please get to a vet right now, you might not even have hours.


I can't do anything right now,I have to wait till tomorrow,I do not know whether he can survive this night.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Most likely he will not. This is a true emergency and you need to act now. Is there an emergency vet you can get him to?


----------



## keivan king (Mar 21, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> Most likely he will not. This is a true emergency and you need to act now. Is there an emergency vet you can get him to?


Stop blaming me,I'm from middle east and there isn't any emergency vet !
Tell me what to do right now?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

keivan king said:


> Stop blaming me,I'm from middle east and there isn't any emergency vet !
> Tell me what to do right now?


She is not blaming you. She is trying to make you understand that this is a true emergency. She was not even being hateful or harsh with you.

Try to keep him warm.


----------



## keivan king (Mar 21, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> She is not blaming you. She is trying to make you understand that this is a true emergency. She was not even being hateful or harsh with you.
> 
> Try to keep him warm.


keep him warm? are u sure ?It's a hot summer night.the temperature is too high.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Please don't swear. I understand that you're upset, but there are young members on this forum and we don't tolerate profanity. I have edited your post to remove it. 

Try to keep his temperature around 85-90F. Put him in a cage with no or low perches so he can conserve his energy. Nobody is blaming you, but the reality is that if he is in respiratory distress and does not see a vet immediately, his chances are extremely poor.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes keep him as warm as you can(without overheating him) make sure he is drinking water, if he is not, usually an eye dropper with water to the beak will help him drink, but make sure he does not get any down the wrong wind pipe(don't force the water down him, let him sip at it)
If you have a heating pad or anything, put him in a hospital cage with the heating pad under the cage.

If he is puffing out his feathers, it means he is likely cold. if he were to hot, then his feathers would likely not be fluffed. Try to keep him an even 90 degrees, 
Good luck! i hope you can get him to a vet soon, I hope he makes it!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

The heating pad is okay, but only put it under half of the cage. You want him to be able to get away from it if he is too hot.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

*^^ thank you for correcting that, he could have overheated O.O
i appreciate it enigma


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sure. I also wanted to add that fluffed feathers can be a sign of pain or discomfort, so he could be warm and still be fluffed up. But heat is good for sick birds because it supports their metabolism for fighting illness.


----------



## keivan king (Mar 21, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> Please don't swear. I understand that you're upset, but there are young members on this forum and we don't tolerate profanity. I have edited your post to remove it.
> 
> Try to keep his temperature around 85-99F. Put him in a cage with no or low perches so he can conserve his energy. Nobody is blaming you, but the reality is that if he is in respiratory distress and does not see a vet immediately, his chances are extremely poor.


Really?Is saying ' it is too high' swearing?I'm not familiar with your culture and I didn't know that you can be unnhapy with that phrase. where are you from? I bet you are from uk.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

No, we are not permitted to swear at all. and the word D***(yes i censored it!) is considered swearing. There are children here as young as 13 years old, any swearing is not allowed. even the most simple of swears.
just going out..i found this list..
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Profanity
so yeah..don't say that stuff^^


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It doesn't matter where I'm from. Swearing is against forum rules, which you agreed to abide by when you joined. We understand that people make mistakes, which is why I told you the first time. But I'm not sure why you felt the need to say it again when I had edited/pointed it out once. In any case, you should have no reason to make that mistake again. 

Let's focus on helping your bird, please. Have you made him a hospital cage with heat and lowered perches? How is he doing?


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

keivan king said:


> Stop blaming me,I'm from middle east and there isn't any emergency vet !
> Tell me what to do right now?


Stop being so rude...


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

Hows your birdie?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i am sorry, but it is very inappropriate to swear in any way on the forum. Please understand little kids often frequent this forum and it is our duty as a community to keep it clean and safe for them. Hopefully you will understand why we ask you to not swearing.


keep your bird out of drafty areas and keep him comfortable until you can get him in.


----------



## keivan king (Mar 21, 2012)

I got him treated as soon as I could and he improved within a day ,Now He is healthy like a horse! He rarely get sick./end of the topic.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Glad he's doing better, make sure to do the full treatment and follow up with probiotics afterwards.


----------



## keivan king (Mar 21, 2012)

Have a nice day!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Beeeeautiful birds!!!! I would LOVE to own a sulfur-crested cockatoo but for the moment Sunny is all I can take because having Sunny is like having 10 birds.  But if I hadn't opted for a cockatiel, I probably would have gotten a cockatoo. Just that I had no previous experience with birds before and the bigger parrots are a bit more complicated and I figured it was "safer" to get a cockatiel.


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

Im so sorry, i got a tiel in the begining of the month...i took him to the vet a week after i got him due to simliar symptons as your bird. The doctors could not get the medicane on time and after exactly a 2 weeks of having him he had died...
Its very important to get him to the vet if you want him to be okay. i blame myself evryday for tiki's death because i did not act on time...
i dont mean to discourage you but to warn you. please try to act quickly

so sorry, 
~half-moon


----------



## keivan king (Mar 21, 2012)

half-moon said:


> Im so sorry, i got a tiel in the begining of the month...i took him to the vet a week after i got him due to simliar symptons as your bird. The doctors could not get the medicane on time and after exactly a 2 weeks of having him he had died...
> Its very important to get him to the vet if you want him to be okay. i blame myself evryday for tiki's death because i did not act on time...
> i dont mean to discourage you but to warn you. please try to act quickly
> 
> ...


I took my tiel to the vet 2 days ago, doctor examined my tiel dropping , he had a minus respiratory infection.
I am So Sorry For Your Loss.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Love the pictures!!! 

Quick question...how does your tiel's keelbone feel? The pictures make it look like there is a lot of fat around it, which could mean your tiel is overweight and that can cause health issues. Also, has your tiels always been that bright yellow? Its gorgeous and called primrose I believe.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

He is so cute! 
Roxy, do you remember Emma the tiel here?? she was that bright!
Though he does look a bit chunky, which can cause some major health issues if not taken care of(get him more exercise) including liver issues which makes a tiel that yellow. he looks almost....highlighter yellow


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yep Wendy that's what I meant. If Emma (is that the tiel?) wasn't this color when younger then the weight is causing the liver to act up and that's the reason for the bright color. Although it could also be normal but the weight would still be a concern.


----------



## keivan king (Mar 21, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Yep Wendy that's what I meant. If Emma (is that the tiel?) wasn't this color when younger then the weight is causing the liver to act up and that's the reason for the bright color. Although it could also be normal but the weight would still be a concern.


he was chubby before and very thin and sexy now
did you see his new picture? I took this picture today.








His doctor told me bright color is normal.
Have a great day!
P.S his nam is Uncle Sam !!!


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

Your birds look beautiful  I like cockatoos is yours tame ? what's his name ?


----------



## keivan king (Mar 21, 2012)

sangs_becky said:


> Your birds look beautiful  I like cockatoos is yours tame ? what's his name ?


My cockatoo always says "Hello Honey" so I call him Honey.
He is a male 8 year old elenora cockatoo,he is kind with strangers and is gentle with females. he loves to give kisses to women.
My cockatoo can dance also .
I feel unbelievable pain from a sudden unpredictable bite at my ear or the back of my neck.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i am sorry to say, but he does not look very thin there, he looks like he might have some weight troubles.

i know its hard to admit, but its something that needs to be addressed and helped. my own tiel tsuka is fat too and ive started trying to help him lose weight.


you can look at the chest, you can see the crease in the chest on your bird.


----------



## keivan king (Mar 21, 2012)

DallyTsuka said:


> i am sorry to say, but he does not look very thin there, he looks like he might have some weight troubles.
> 
> i know its hard to admit, but its something that needs to be addressed and helped. my own tiel tsuka is fat too and ive started trying to help him lose weight.
> 
> ...


His chest is normal.








I don't have an accurate scale right now.


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

my ali was like this, a bit overweight and the exact same colour. he turned bright yellow very gradually so i assume it was to do with his health, cos ppl say the feathers turn yellow if the bird has liver disease. he passed away a few months ago due to a respiratory illness


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

then it must be how his feathers part


can you look at the vent area, right above the vent but right under the rib cage, there is a soft spot. part the feathers there. do you see yellow or do you see dark pink with darker spots showing through?


part the feathers along his sides, do you see any yellow under the skin?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i would still get him checked by the vet JUST to make sure he does not have liver problems because he is extremely bright yellow. it might just be a mutation, but its also very likely to be from liver disease. i would check just to be on the safe side


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The bird has been seen by the vet lol...that's why I was asking about the weight. And he just got done with an illness so that accounts for the weight loss. Glad he's looking better now. The bright yellow color (if not related to liver disease) is called primrose.


----------



## keivan king (Mar 21, 2012)

DallyTsuka said:


> then it must be how his feathers part
> 
> 
> can you look at the vent area, right above the vent but right under the rib cage, there is a soft spot. part the feathers there. do you see yellow or do you see dark pink with darker spots showing through?
> ...


Yeah,there was a lot of yellow fat in the soft spot and his sides.
what should I do ?and why his doctor did not notice his overweight?
Thanks for all your help .
what about my cockatoo ? does he have some weight problems? How to check him out,He can bite very hard!!!!.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Get him more exercise...and what is his diet like? Vets will weigh a bird and if the bird weighs an "acceptable" amount they don't look at anything else.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Some vets don't take into consideration the different body shapes and sizes of individual birds. They think that each cockatiel should be between 90 and 120 g. But this is not true; right, they are looking at the average tiel size. But many many people now have healthy tiels that weight 75-85 g.

It is likely that your bird weighed into the average weight category and your vet decided that that was good, when it is actually a heavy weight for your birds bone structure and size.


----------



## keivan king (Mar 21, 2012)

The vet didn't weigh my tiel .almost all of the vet in my country can't treat even a mangy dog. welcome to the third world amigos!


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

hey, i like the name of your cokatoo, honey is a sweet name  do post some vidoes of him i would love to see him and take care of your tiel he's so cute


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The acceptable amount of fat for the breastbone area has been established, but I don't know of any information on how much fat is normal in the leg area. Animals need to have a certain amount of fat on their bodies for healthy function, and too much or too little is bad. But I don't know of any guidelines for that part of the body.


----------

